# [SOLVED/WIRELESS] iwl3945 i wpa_supplicant

## p_d

Czesc

Trafilem na problem SIGSEGV przy wpa_supplicant i iwl3945.

```

gdb wpa_supplicant

GNU gdb 6.7.1

Copyright (C) 2007 Free Software Foundation, Inc.

License GPLv3+: GNU GPL version 3 or later <http://gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>

This is free software: you are free to change and redistribute it.

There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.  Type "show copying"

and "show warranty" for details.

This GDB was configured as "i686-pc-linux-gnu"...

(no debugging symbols found)

Using host libthread_db library "/lib/libthread_db.so.1".

(gdb) set args -Dwext -iath0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/WPA_EAP_TLS.conf -dd

(gdb) set args -Dwext -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

(gdb) run

Starting program: /sbin/wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

(no debugging symbols found)

Initializing interface 'wlan0' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'wext' ctrl_interface 'N/A' bridge 'N/A'

Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'

ctrl_interface='/var/run/wpa_supplicant'

ctrl_interface_group='0' (DEPRECATED)

ap_scan=1

Line 4: Invalid configuration line 'network='.

Line 5: Invalid configuration line '{'.

Line 6: Invalid configuration line 'ssid="ssid_do_ap"'.

Line 7: Invalid configuration line 'proto=WPA'.

Line 8: Invalid configuration line 'key_mgmt=WPA-PSK'.

Line 9: Invalid configuration line 'pairwise=CCMP TKIP'.

Line 10: Invalid configuration line 'group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40'.

Line 11: Invalid configuration line 'psk=haselko'.

Line 12: Invalid configuration line 'priority=1'.

Line 13: Invalid configuration line '}'.

Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf'.

Failed to add interface wlan0

Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.

0x08068ae1 in ?? ()

(gdb) quit

The program is running.  Exit anyway? (y or n) y

```

emerge --info przedstawia sie jak poniżej

```

Portage 2.1.6.4 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7-i686-Genuine_Intel-R-_CPU_T2400_@_1.83GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 09 Jan 2009 18:00:05 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.6-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/bind /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=prescott -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -msse3"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="pl"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac acl acpi alsa apache2 arts bash-completion berkdb boundschecking branding bzip2 caps cddb cdparanoia cdr cgi clamav cli cracklib crypt css cups cvs dbus dga djvu dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread encode enscript exif expat fbcon ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp gcj gcrypt gdbm gif gimp gnutls gpm hal hardened hddtemp htmlhandbook iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imap ipod ipv6 isdnlog jabber java java6 javascript jingle jpeg kde kontact lame ldap libwww lm_sensors lzo mad matroska midi mime mmx mmxext mozilla mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musepack mysql ncurses nls nntp nptl nptlonly nsplugin odbc ogg opengl openmp oracle pam pch pcmcia pcre pda pdf perl php plasma png posix ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 quicktime radius raw rdesktop readline reflection rss samba scanner session smp sockets spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification suid svg sysfs syslog szip tcpd tidy tiff truetype unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vhosts vnc vorbis wifi win32codecs x264 x86 xattr xml xorg xpm zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="pl" NETBEANS_MODULES="*" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

```

Bede wdzieczny za jakies wskazowki co gdzie popsulem  :Smile: Last edited by p_d on Tue Jan 13, 2009 4:52 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## SlashBeast

Pewnie źle napisałeś configa, nie specjalnie sie temu przygladalem.

zainstaluj wicd i uzywaj go przez wicd-client.

----------

## Belliash

przeciez pisze leniwcze:

Line 4: Invalid configuration line 'network='.

Line 5: Invalid configuration line '{'.

Line 6: Invalid configuration line 'ssid="ssid_do_ap"'.

Line 7: Invalid configuration line 'proto=WPA'.

Line 8: Invalid configuration line 'key_mgmt=WPA-PSK'.

Line 9: Invalid configuration line 'pairwise=CCMP TKIP'.

Line 10: Invalid configuration line 'group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40'.

Line 11: Invalid configuration line 'psk=haselko'.

Line 12: Invalid configuration line 'priority=1'.

Line 13: Invalid configuration line '}'.

----------

## mistix

Ja też polecam wicd, bardzo fajne narzędzie i cholernie ułatwia życie. Przy czym lekkie i nie ciągnie za sobą pół kde czy gnome.

----------

## p_d

Zalozylem z gory ze nie problem jest w skladni wpa_supplicant.conf gdyz config jest uzyty z dzialajacego polaczenia opartego o ipw3945 (mojego autorstwa).

Postanowilem przejsc na iwl3945 wbudowany w jajo i od tego problem sie zaczal ... tj od zasady 'dziala ... nie ruszaj bo sie popsuje'

dzieki za podpowiedzi sprawdze ten sofcik

********************************************

dzieki panowie wicd rozwiazal problem ... buja sie karta az milo  :Smile: 

----------

## SlashBeast

ipw != iwl, generalnie wicd w tle odpala wpa_supplicant, skoro dziala, znaczy sie ze miales cos nie tak z konfigiem. Mnie wicd ratuje codziennie, uzywam fluxboksa a on nie chce ciagnac ze soba kawalka kde czy gnome, nie polubilismy sie z networkmanagerem, a wicd dziala od kopa, lączy sie podczas bootu systemu, wszystko gra i bucy.

----------

## rofro

a tutaj małe howto do iwl3945 i linux 2.6.31 (w tej wersji poprawiono oszczędzanie energii podobno Jadro-Linux-co-przyniesie-wersja-2-6-31

----------

## Belliash

patrzysz na daty postow czy napieprzasz byle tylko?

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Belliash, dziękuję, że sam się zgłosiłeś ze swoim niekulturalnym postem. Myślę, że mały odpoczynek od forum dobrze Ci zrobi - do niedzieli dostaniesz trochę przymusowego urlopu...  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Belliash

 *Kurt Steiner wrote:*   

> Belliash, dziękuję, że sam się zgłosiłeś ze swoim niekulturalnym postem. Myślę, że mały odpoczynek od forum dobrze Ci zrobi - do niedzieli dostaniesz trochę przymusowego urlopu... 

 

noo skoro tak mowisz, to sam odejde... bo nie lubie takiego balaganu, a Ty widocznie nie jestes w stanie nad tym zapanowac... po co mam tutaj dalej zagladac? zeby czytac 50x to samo? czy po to by spotykac sie z atakami na moja osobe? Bo chyba nie po to by pomagac innym - widocznie tego nie chcesz wysylajac mnie na urlop, a z tymi problemami co sam sie borykam nikt inny poradzic sobie tez nie moze... osob do dyskusji tez z regoly brakuje - wiec po co mam tutaj zagladac? Widze ze lepiej bedzie, jezeli dolacze do grona osob ktore juz opuscily to forum. Mam nadzieje ze za kilka lat nie zostana tylko Ci co dzis nie potrafia przepisac kilku linijek z dokumentacji, bo odkad na forum przestaly sie udzielac takie osoby jak arsen, BeteNoire, chojny, no4b, OBenY, yoshi314 i inni tutaj nie wymienieni, to forum zaczelo calkowicie spadac na psy... Tak bardzo, ze podajesz rozwiazanie na tacy a mimo to autor nie jest w stanie tego wykorzystac...watek, ktorego Ty bys w ogole nie zalozyl jest walkowany tygodniami na forum... A jak pojawi sie jakis konkretniejszy problem, to wtedy wszyscy albo strzelaja na oslep w okol, albo pozostawiaja temat bez odpowiedzi... Mija rok i temat zostaje odswiezony - zaczyna sie nowa dyskusja, tylko ze autor juz dawno albo rozmawial problem albo zmienil dystrybucje... a co najwazniejsze nie zaglada do tematu... wiec po co taka dyskusja? postcount++? Czy moze ktos chce cos w ten sposob udowodnic? To moze lepiej niech udzieli sie w innym watku, gdzie ktos jeszcze oczekuje pomocy...

To tyle co chcialem jeszcze dodac... Zdaje sobie sprawe ze post ten lamie regulamin w conajmniej 2 punktach - co sie stanie - decyzje pozostawiam moderatorom...

A korzystajac z okazji chcialem podziekowac wszystkim za 'wspolprace' (o ile moge to tak nazwac) - za wzajemne dyskusje, pomoc w rozwiazywaniu problemow, za natchnienie,a co najwazniejsze, ... za wspolna nauke na wlasnych i cudzych problemach. Chcialbym takze wszystkich przeprosic, bo czasem nie przecze, bylem moze zbyt wybuchowy. Staralem sie jednak zawsze pomagac, ale sa tez pewne granice ludzkiej wyrozumialosci i cierpliwosci.

W razie gdyby ktos chcial nadal utrzymywac ze mna kontakt i wspolnie rozwiazywac problemy, czy dyskutowac, to wiecie gdzie mnie szukac (sygnaturka + PW).

Pozdrawiam Wszystkich i zycze owocnej pracy oraz jak najmniej problemow z Gentoo Linux.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

Belliash, to, że Ci się nie podoba obecny stan forum jak najbardziej jestem w stanie zrozumieć, ale nie mogę zrozumieć dlaczego tak po wszystkich musisz jeździć. Czy nie można w jakiś kulturalny sposób zwrócić uwagę? Obserwuję Cię od dłuższego czasu i ciągle nie możesz się opanować - dlatego postanowiłem dać Ci tymczasowego bana (do niedzieli). Jeśli chcesz możesz później wrócić do społeczności FGO - jeśli nie... cóż, nikt Cię nie zmusza. Z mojej strony EOT.

----------

## rofro

Odświerzyłem wątek, bo na nowym kernelu przestało mi działać wifi. Jest to też instrukcja dla tych co nie używają genkernela. Trochę ten temat przewałkowałem, więc chciałem się z tym podzielić. Ale niegdy bym się nie spodziewiał że dostanę za to opieprz. Haha

----------

